# Hi from toronto



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

*White 1 Piece??*

Hey globoat, 
I'm also in the GTA, so you wanna rock a white 1-piece??? Do you have one in mind already??:eusa_clap:


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

you guys ride Holiday Valley?

Me and my crew filming:


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey baconzoo,
I was down at HV for Cabin Fever last week...slushy in the morning and better when we left, I'm sure Friday-Sunday conditions must have been great.
Probably going to be epic this weekend...It's snowing up here in TO right now.
Sick Vid BTW, you guys been filming for a long time?
Anyway, I'm going to try to make it down again for Cabin Fever in March...we'll see.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

been filming since 2000, and I work for Drift - Professional Action Cameras


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Excellent job filming and editing...my wife is in movie/tv/web series production. 

I'd love to get some of our vids edited property...it makes a big difference.

The Drift is just starting to make a name here in the GTA, they're hard to come by. I use a contour+2, and am not a big fan of the GoPro's. I like the more sleek design of the contour and even the Drift (and I like how the drift has a screen for instant playback).


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

My welcome thread is getting hijacked but its all good. Awesome video! 

I wish I could ride like that. Gives me something to work towards. The day I can do I 360 off a box is the day I rock the white one piece at holiday valley.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

baconzoo said:


> been filming since 2000, and I work for Drift - Professional Action Cameras


Never heard of these cameras until now. You're repping the company pretty good.


----------



## christopherglim (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry globoat for hijacking your thread. 
You get that 360 off a box in a white 1-piece...I'll be there with my camera to record it!!:eusa_clap:


----------

